# Patsy's keyhole spay on Monday



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

This morning our princess went for her pre op consultation, ready for her keyhole spay on Monday. I feel very confident and happy about the whole process, tho I know I'll be feeling sick all day Monday waiting to hear she's ok.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck but Patsy will be fine as a lot less invasive than the normal spay - wish I had known about this when I had Beau spayed last summer! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sue

Patsy will be fine...Betty took it all her stride - the only problem I had was stopping her from bouncy around all over the place. ( Oh and remembering to
undo her vest when she wanted to go for a wee)

Where are you having her done ??


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck with the opp
Let us know how she gets on, 
I have Tilly booked in for keyhole spay o 14th of march, 
Would love to know what to expect. X 


Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You will be a mess on Monday .. but come on here and your cockapoo friends will make you smile.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle is booked in on 6th March for keyhole spay so I would love to read your updates - hope all goes well for you x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Poppy is booked in for the keyhole spay next thursday as well. It sounds like a much better procedure, unfortunately we didn't know about it for my poor Izzie. But we thought since Izzie will still be knocking her around a bit and that Poppy loves to play, the keyhole spay would be the best idea.

Let us know how everything goes


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

You will be amazed at how quickly she recovers. Keep us informed.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck Sue. The problem is normally getting them to take it easy the very next day! She'll be fine 

Ian


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh thank you everyone. Patsy went in today at 8.20am and came home at 5pm she was very pleased to see us but since being home has slept bless her. The op went well but due to fine skin has bruised quite badly. It's weird but our younger dog has sensed how she's feeling and has left her alone and is currently sleeping next to her, where as normally she'd be charging around. There funny little things aren't they? Scares are very small and she has a lovely vest on. Looking forward to seeing her a little more with it tomorrow. What a tough day, what with the worry of her and my daughters rabbit was put to sleep this afternoon! Blimey it never rains does it!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

So glad she is home and it is all over - sounds like she is fine?
What size vest did you get her ? Treacle is 11 months and 12 kg - not sure which size would be best!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

How is Patsy doing?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad to here it went well for Patsy and sorry to hear about your daughter's rabbit. 

How is Patsy doing today?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your daughter's rabbit but hope Patsy is ok today


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all, thanks for comments re Beths rabbit, it's weird without him around:-( on a good note Patsy is doing soooo well I can't believe how she is today, almost back to her bouncy self. My mum had Margo today so that Patsy could just chill with me which worked really well as Patsy has slept quite abit. Day 2 with keyhole is great as they can jump, run etc as normal. They just need to keep their vest on (which they provide so I'm not sure on the size) and not get the wound wet. We have our day3 check to tomorrow so will keep you posted, but I'm sooo pleased with her progress. Paul: we had her done at your vets in Yateley, there great!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Excelllent, glad it went well.


----------

